# planificateur de taches - sync ipad/iphone/mac



## nicidali (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

je cherche un planificateur efficace que je puisse consulter sur mon "univers mac": mac book à la maison, mac pro au bureau, iphone + ipad... c'est peut être trop demandé? 

Je n'arrive pas très bien à discerner les pour/contre de omnifocus, things, ect
Peut-être quelqu'un a déjà fait une étude comparative, des expériences?

La priorité pour moi est la synchronisation entre toutes les machines - et je n'ai pas mobile me.

Un grand merci d'avance!


----------



## sebas_ (26 Octobre 2010)

... Google?
http://www.google.com/support/mobile/bin/answer.py?answer=138740&topic=14252


----------

